# Yet another First Fattie **Q-View**



## pick (May 7, 2011)

Found some stuff on sale today at Winn Dixie, so we thought we would make a fattie today!

Peppers are Pablano and Hungarian Hot Wax, cheese is Monterey Jack and Colby.

Will post more photos as the BBQ is coming up to temp at this time!


----------



## SmokinAl (May 7, 2011)

That really looks good. I can't wait to see if you can get all that in the fattie. I hope so cause that will be one great meal!


----------



## jefflisa828 (May 7, 2011)

looks good wheres the roll?


----------



## pick (May 7, 2011)

Just put it on a few minutes ago!

Using Kingsford Hickory and Royal Oak Lump with some apple wood chunks.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 7, 2011)

Well you got it in there. I think you have a winner there!


----------



## pick (May 7, 2011)

At the one hour mark! Threw some potatoes on.


----------



## fpnmf (May 7, 2011)

Looking good!!

  Craig


----------



## pick (May 8, 2011)

Here is the final result, on for two hours, final temperature was 175.


----------



## porked (May 8, 2011)

Looks fabulous! I am surprised you got it in there too! Fatties....yum.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 8, 2011)

Yep, definitely a winner!!


----------



## fife (May 8, 2011)

Looks good


----------



## roller (May 8, 2011)

Looks real good...


----------



## tyotrain (May 8, 2011)




----------

